# JSF-Anwendung lokal auf anderem Rechner



## Cynric (12. Nov 2012)

Hallo, zusammen.

Ich habe mal eine Frage, die an sich nix mit Programmierung, sondern mehr mit "kann man das so einrichten?" zu tun hat.

Und zwar: Ein Freund von mir, der einen Online-Shop hat, hat mich gebeten, für sein kleines Unternehmen eine Kundensoftware zu schreiben (also jetzt kein zweites SAP, nur was ganz kleines, was an sich schnell gemacht ist).
Jetzt ist das Problem folgendes: Bei dieser Software soll noch Google Maps mit eingebunden werden (was in Java mit JEditorPane zwar gehen würde, aber meiner Meinung nach sehr aufwendig ist).
Ich habe mir überlegt, das ganze jetzt mit JSF zu machen und es lokal als Webanwendung laufen zu lassen.
Nun meine Frage: Ich habe mit Tomcat-Servern bisher nur über Eclipse gearbeitet und habe daher (und das ist mir schon fast peinlich) keine Ahnung, wie ich fertige Projekte manuell auf den Server bringe.
Ich denke aber mal, dass es wohl einen deploy-Ordner oder sowas geben wird^^

Meine Idee ist nämlich folgende: Ich schreibe einfach eine kleine JAR, die den Server startet und den Webbrowser mit der Webanwendung öffnet.
Ist meine Idee so ohne größeren Aufwand umsetzbar?


----------



## freez (12. Nov 2012)

Also:

Tomcat auf Zielsystem downloaden (Win / Linux)
Tomcat als Dienst einrichten
WAR File von deiner Anwendung aus Eclipse generieren
WAR File in WebApps Ordner von Tomcat legen
FERTIG

So sieht der einfachste Fall aus. Für die einzelnen Punkte findest du sicherlich auch bei Tante Google Details.


----------



## Cynric (12. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank, genau so ne Antwort wollte ich haben!

Ach, ich liebe dieses Forum.

Und ja, sry, dass ich nich gleich gegoogelt hab, aber ich wusste leider nicht, wie ich mein Problem kurz und prägnant so zusammenfasse, dass Google was findet^^


----------



## freez (12. Nov 2012)

kein Thema ... ich kenne das Problem mit den richtigen Suchbegriffen.


----------



## Nogothrim (12. Nov 2012)

Vorsicht bei Google Maps, die Nutzung in kommerziell genutzter Software ist nicht unbedingt kostenlos. Würde mich da auf jeden Fall mal informieren, bin da auch nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand. Ich weiß nur, dass es für unsere Firma nicht in Frage kam.


----------



## Cynric (13. Nov 2012)

Oh, ok, vielen Dank!

Dann mach ich mich da besser erst mal schlau.


----------

